
Google Allowed Advertisers to Target People Searching Racist Phrases - tuyguntn
http://www.buzzfeed.com/alexkantrowitz/google-allowed-advertisers-to-target-jewish-parasite-black
======
dang
Rewriting titles to editorialize is against the HN guidelines and will lose
you story submission privileges if you do it repeatedly, so please don't.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

(Submitted title was "Google allowed advertisers to target racist and bigoted
keywords. Be Evil")

~~~
tuyguntn
ok, thanks for reminder, will definitely try to avoid such things in the
future posts

~~~
dang
Appreciated!

------
soared
After reading the article the only question I have is, "So what?"

~~~
hellbanner
Can we agree to not post buzz feed articles?

Google has a complex graph(?) database between words and phrases based on what
people search for. Some of these words and phrases will happen to be ______
(insert any adjective, including racist) according to some point of view.

------
Nexxxeh
I search for racist phrases.

Earlier I was fact checking my response to The Daily Mail ironically blaming
web giants like Google for terrorism and extremism in the UK. I searched
"Hurrah for the blackshirts", and that's extremely mild compared to the some
of the stuff I searched for re: what Pewdiepie said, or in the wake of
Charlottesville.

Not everyone who searches racist phrases are racist.

I think being able to target people searching for racist material is
potentiality as valuable to those who oppose racism as to those who are
actually racist.

